# Firefighters free fox trapped in wheel of car



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Firefighters free fox trapped in wheel of car (From Echo)


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Aw bless I bet it was frightened. Don't see why the RSPCA took it unless it was injured they are normally keen to get a wild animal back into the wild as promptly as possible particularly if it has been subject to stress :S


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As I understand it, their adage is if the animal cannot be released 'on site' immediately it is euthanased! I'd love to know what they did with it.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

feorag said:


> As I understand it, their adage is if the animal cannot be released 'on site' immediately it is euthanased! I'd love to know what they did with it.


According to one online report he was taken to the South Essex Wildlife Hospital.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, if that is the case, and I sincerely hope it is, then they have different rules for different situations! If there is press or possibly publicity there, they care, if there isn't then I'm sorry they don't! :bash:


----------



## emily558 (Feb 14, 2013)

One of the RSPCA inspectors I spoke to at work today said it has gone to the wildlife hospital in orsett, apparently it had some abrasions on its head they wanted to get checked out by a vet. :2thumb:


----------

